# New rider, sit bones are killing



## bosco0633 (Mar 3, 2012)

I just goty first bike after 15 years. I love it and have been riding for the past 3 days since I got it. I have put maybe 45 since I got it. After first ride the butt hurt a bit, the second it was a little more pain and today OMG!!!

I guess it gets better from all my reading so that's good but in the meantime I need some padded shorts I think. 

Can anyone recommend a good pair that won't break the bank. 

I love riding so far it's been amazing and I can't wait to get past this hurdle so I can further enjoy my rides. 


Thanks


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Its takes time in the saddle to get past the butthurt.  

The angle and and bar position is key to comfort so try different positions. Might be best to upgrade seat if pain continues.

Some local bike shops can take a pelvis imprint and help find a better seat to fit you. Worth looking into.... can even check if they have shorts.


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

As Husky says get your position on the bike dialed, as this will ensure optimum position to transfer power/weight around the bike and ensure you dont end up with other problems (knee/back/neck/wrist). Google "bike fit mtb" 
As well as a pair of padded cycling shorts you may also need to think about getting a saddle that fits.
3 days consecutive riding isnt giving your butt time to recover and toughen up.
Take a few days out and build up the time/mileage slowley.
Also try and get out of the saddle frequentley and use your legs to absorb bumps.


----------



## Revmoto (Mar 13, 2012)

after you position your bike get some pearl izumi liner shorts and that will relieve your pain


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

The bike fit tips are spot on. As for shorts, I'd probably go with a less expensive brand for your first pair. Not sure where you're located, but places like REI and Performance Bicycle have some solid options that won't empty your wallet, and they've got incredible return policies if the shorts don't work out. After you become a little more familiar with riding, develop preferences and a more defined riding style, that's when I'd buy some more expensive shorts.


----------



## Kayton (Feb 8, 2012)

Padded shorts are a must. I think REI has some great inexpensive heavily @$$ padded shorts. They are what helped me the most when I got back into biking.


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

Huskywolf said:


> time in the saddle


Time in the saddle. Time in the saddle.


----------



## unityispower (Mar 22, 2012)

LMAO.. reminds me of when I drive my sportbike... sucks sometimes.


----------



## Wryknow (Mar 13, 2012)

Get your seat fitted at a good LBS. Some soreness is going to happen but if you have a saddle that doesn't fit it can make riding miserable. Get your sit bones measured and pick a saddle that fits you right. If your butt hurts you're not going to ride so I think it's worth the money for a good saddle.


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

its taken me years and probably 10 different saddles before finding the right 'fit' for me. 
but regardless of how well the saddle fits - you need to spend time in the saddle. our gang always jokes about the first couple rides of the year - and the associated butt pain.


----------



## mtskibum16 (Apr 14, 2009)

Agree with everyone above. You can always just get some cheap (inexpensive) padded short liners and wear them under shorts you already own. That will be cheaper than buying the biking shorts with padded liners included. Padded shorts are a must IMO and I don't think any serious riders ride without them!

The seat can make all the difference so if you get shorts and continue to have problems you may need a new saddle. That said, the start of each season always has a "break in period" for the rear end. haha


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

Gotta build the Choad callus! It just takes a little bit of time, even with liners.


----------



## los5 (Mar 26, 2012)

Like everyone said ride more and your butttt will get used to it


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 3, 2012)

Well on the upside things are getting better. I took two days off and hit it yesterday for a quick 20km ride. Felt great no more pain.... For now. 

Thanks for all the advice. Looks like a soft ass was the problem.


----------



## FirstAscent (Mar 24, 2012)

I just got some padded shorts yesterday and they help a ton! definitely recommend them like everyone else has. I will eventually get a new saddle but for now the padded shorts were the way to go.

so go get some!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Padded shorts +time+proper fitment = WIN !


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

Make sure that the saddle is the right fit. Go to your bike store, they should be able to measure your butt bones and suggest you a proper width saddle.

Assuming that you have a good saddle and that angle of your saddle is correct (so, assuming everything is technically correct) - it is just *time in the saddle* as lads suggested already. However, do not overdo it, ride for 2-3 days like mad, but then have a day of rest. Then repeat. =)


----------



## Jasonc13 (Apr 4, 2012)

Revmoto said:


> after you position your bike get some pearl izumi liner shorts and that will relieve your pain


Just ordered a pair of these off Amazon: $26.47 with free shipping.

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Jasonc13 said:


> Just ordered a pair of these off Amazon: $26.47 with free shipping.


Hope you got the right size and also get a good chammix cream as it helps prevent infection and reduces friction between the pad and your butt :thumbsup:


----------



## Jasonc13 (Apr 4, 2012)

griffter18 said:


> Hope you got the right size and also get a good chammix cream as it helps prevent infection and reduces friction between the pad and your butt :thumbsup:


Amazon is great to deal with for returns if they are not the right size.

What creme would you recommend? I'm a total noob with NO butt toughness yet


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Six Six One Bomber shorts!:thumbsup: 
What I did and still do is to have two saddles(WTB Silverado & WTB Rocket) on seatpost. Two different shapes, one is flat and the other is round for different contact areas. When getting sore on one I just change them out. Lube helps also.


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

I've tried almost all of them and I have to say that the Chamois Buttr one is best for me. Zinc baby creme is a close second. :_)


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

All depends on what you want to spend.
Top of the range is Assoss but very expensive....bottom of theh range is vasaline.
They all reduce friction and protect your skin but some have extra ingredients to soothe

Make sure you wash the shorts after each outing as this keeps them in the best shape and cuts down the chance of infections.

Your butt wont actually toughen up it will just get used to the pressure applied to the sit bones but your saddle is also key to this. If your saddle is the wrong shape for your butt shorts will only help a bit. 
Im on my forth saddle due to getting numbness on long rides. Ive switched to a Selle SMP and it fits like a glove but I had to try each one in thier range for a couple of weeks. The are very expensive but they do work despite the strange look.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Sometimes the shape of the saddle can make a huge difference. I have not personally had success with rounded saddles, but flat saddles tend to be comfortable -- for me.


----------



## Riled (May 1, 2012)

*Decent quality and cheap bike shorts - any of the major retailer brands*

If you can mail order, I've found that all the major mail-order shops have their own brand shorts (much like REI that others are recommending) that are a good compromise between quality and cost. If you don't have access to a local REI, one of these sites (like Performance, Bike Nashbar, etc.) can give you some options that will be at your door within a week.

They also usually have different levels that you can chose from (more panels, gel pads, microbacterial, etc.) if you have a little more money. I would kinda just stay basic--although more panels is more important than you would initially think--but if the goal is cheap and good, basic will keep it cheap.

Whatever level you decide on, the cost/quality ratio will be better than non-discounted name brand shorts. You will eventually want to invest (and I do mean invest) in some good Pearl Izumi shorts or the like, but no reason to start out there. The Izumis and the like are appreciably better than the ones we're talking about, but let's face it, some of that cost *IS* just paying for the name.

Final advice, IMHO gel inserts are not a great way to spend extra money. I'm not convinced they're really any more comfortable--the two different pairs I have feel worse to me than the non-gel versions. And, more importantly, at the end of the day what is going to make your bike riding comfortable is aclimating yourself. Once you do that (and you will believe me), the gel is just extra weight, squishyness, disconnection from the trail/road, etc.


----------



## jake01 (Sep 29, 2005)

Ok, stupid question: Do you wear underwear under your padded liners?


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

jake01 said:


> Ok, stupid question: Do you wear underwear under your padded liners?


No. Not under the padded liners.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Haven't needed padded shorts for a few months but I don't wear underwear under mine. Now I just wear compression shorts. 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

You can if you want a chaffed butt.
Each to their own ;0)


----------



## Aeris LA (May 14, 2012)

Just recently purchased knicks, they really do make all the difference, i was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Hard Licks (Apr 19, 2012)

S_Trek said:


> Six Six One Bomber shorts!:thumbsup:
> What I did and still do is to have two saddles(WTB Silverado & WTB Rocket) on seatpost. Two different shapes, one is flat and the other is round for different contact areas. When getting sore on one I just change them out. Lube helps also.


Switching between two seats is a great idea.

I recently started riding again after taking a number of years off. Upgrading to a better seat was the first thing I did with the new bike before it left the store. I really like the Serfas RX-921V. I'm sure it's made _my_ saddle break in easier.


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Jasonc13 said:


> Amazon is great to deal with for returns if they are not the right size.
> 
> What creme would you recommend? I'm a total noob with NO butt toughness yet


I use Chamois Glide. It looks like a deodorant stick.


----------



## Urbanride (May 28, 2012)

Maybe I am just a no pain no gain kinda guy... I typically make my first few season rides 15miles or so. Without padded shorts... That way when I do wear them and go on longer rides it's a breeze.

I echo comments on proper adjustment and overall bike fit...makes great difference.


----------

